# Old Klein, New Wheels



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Cleaned up my old Klein, 2003 Q Pro Carbon, this is the model that is Aluminum with the carbon seat stay. The Klein has been used once since 2010, as a back up and will continue to be a back up bike.

I just bought Fulcrum 5 wheels for the Klein, is their any issues using these wheels with an older bike? 

Fulcrum says the maximum drop out thickness is not to exceed:

Front 7.5

Rear 9mm

Thanks,


----------

